# Long Term Storage



## King285 (Dec 14, 2015)

I’m thinking of storing my 2010 Ariens Deluxe 27 for a few years, maybe longer. It has less than 20 hrs on it and I’ve been extremely thorough in its maintenance. Basically in brand new condition. I have other blowers, including a very nice ‘74 10000 series that has emerged as my favorite go-to. It’s part of a 5 piece fully functioning Trac Team collection - the engine/tractor gets regular year round use. So the Deluxe 27 has been relegated to basically getting bounced from one side of the garage to the other, back and forth from the shed, run the engine every few months, and used to blow snow only 2-3 times a year. 

Here’s my long-term storage plan:
Remove fuel from tank, run carb dry w/ full choke, wipe down inside carb bowl, oil film on bowl gasket
Wash/dry body
Paint touch-up; skids, scraper, auger, chute, etc. 
Silicone spray entire body, augers.
Grease: auger shaft, elec. starter gear/shaft, chute gear
Fog combustion chamber, set at top dead center.
Oil: cables, pass-thru & pivot points, bushings
Remove wheels (store with wheels off), grease axle
(Impeller shaft/pully already has anti-sieze)
Set it on wood blocks, level
Cover with old bed sheet.
Location: Cool/dry basement crawl space

What am I forgetting, doing wrong, etc…? Other suggestions...Bad idea in general?


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Of course your rubber (primarily belts) may need some replacing. Beyond that, the only thing I'd change is keeping the wheels on which seems to be fine if the machine is on blocks.

I am wondering, though, what you foresee in a few years that makes storing the machine worthwhile given you've only used it for 20 hours in 7 years.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

sounds good to me, done about the same thing with motorcycles thru the years, covering them up with a bedsheet allows for moisture evaporation, used LPS2 then, would use Fluid Film now, you might have to renew the silicone every couple of years.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

How about some anti-seize on the spark plug threads, and maybe even on many of the bolts. 

But, as suggested, why not sell it today, and if you really can't live without it, then look for a replacement. Even without being used, it will still depreciate, unless it become collectable from a rarity standpoint, but probably unlikely. 

Easy for me to say, but not as I do. I am in the process of getting rid of 40 yrs. of treasures from a home that we plan to sell. Man is that tough !


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Just curious if putting oil on the bowl gasket might cause it to swell. Guess it depends what the gasket is made of.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

looks good...and +1 on the fluid film.

you may want to try flushing the fuel lines with seafoam or MMO.

On a few old machines (early-70's) i've been experimenting with filling the carb bowl & fuel line with Seafoam (tecumsehs) or MMO (briggs-updraft); those old briggs carb bodies/bowls are prone to oxidation.

interestingly, the seafoam turns into a runny syrup so it takes a little longer to drain than the MMO. I can't say whether or not it improves anything (besides suppressing my OCD) but the machines always start on 1-2 pulls (inc. 1 prime-pull for the old, primer-less briggs).

I also drain the oil to allow storing in the service position...just need to hang 1 or 2 "No Oil" signs on it! At a minimum, change the oil to get the old combustion deposits out of the crankcase.


----------



## King285 (Dec 14, 2015)

skutflut said:


> Just curious if putting oil on the bowl gasket might cause it to swell. Guess it depends what the gasket is made of.


 Hmm???



Tony P. said:


> Of course your rubber (primarily belts) may need some replacing. Beyond that, the only thing I'd change is keeping the wheels on which seems to be fine if the machine is on blocks.
> 
> I am wondering, though, what you foresee in a few years that makes storing the machine worthwhile given you've only used it for 20 hours in 7 years.


 I bought it, unused, from a good friend at a price that I felt was ridiculously low, friend or not. But he insisted. Good machine with minimal investment. Not sure when/if I'll come by that again.

I'm enjoying my recent (+/- 5 yrs) used OPE buying, fixing, using, selling hobby. But if I ever get tired of tinkering, I have this unit to fall back on.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

King285 said:


> I’m thinking of storing my 2010 Ariens Deluxe 27 for a few years, maybe longer. It has less than 20 hrs on it and I’ve been extremely thorough in its maintenance. Basically in brand new condition. I have other blowers, including a very nice ‘74 10000 series that has emerged as my favorite go-to. It’s part of a 5 piece fully functioning Trac Team collection - the engine/tractor gets regular year round use. So the Deluxe 27 has been relegated to basically getting bounced from one side of the garage to the other, back and forth from the shed, run the engine every few months, and used to blow snow only 2-3 times a year.
> 
> Here’s my long-term storage plan:
> Remove fuel from tank, run carb dry w/ full choke, wipe down inside carb bowl, oil film on bowl gasket
> ...


You covered everything. Wouldn't bother keeping the wheels off. Just keep something between the tires and concrete. Floor mat, carpet, plastic bag...


----------



## King285 (Dec 14, 2015)

classiccat said:


> looks good...and +1 on the fluid film.
> 
> 
> I also drain the oil to allow storing in the service position...


I use FF on my mower decks. Great product.

Service position. Good idea.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Yup - anything remotely rusty hit it with Fluid Film.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Curious - Why would you store in the service position ? Seems like the engine oil would go in passages where it wasn't meant to be, and parts that should be in oil will not be. Plus, the machine is designed to spend it life in the operating position, and limited time in the service position. I would be concerned about stressing the frame where it wasn't planned to have long-term stress. Maybe a call to Ariens might end up with someone who can make the company's directive - although unlikely ! Does anyone here store their machine in service position during the 9 months that it sits idle in the Summer ?

THX - just trying to learn the Pro's insights !


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Curious - Why would you store in the service position ? Seems like the engine oil would go in passages where it wasn't meant to be, and parts that should be in oil will not be. Plus, the machine is designed to spend it life in the operating position, and limited time in the service position. I would be concerned about stressing the frame where it wasn't planned to have long-term stress. Maybe a call to Ariens might end up with someone who can make the company's directive - although unlikely ! Does anyone here store their machine in service position during the 9 months that it sits idle in the Summer ?
> 
> THX - just trying to learn the Pro's insights !


If you're going to store in the service position, drain the oil (and fuel).

I store my 1970 Allis Chalmers in the service position...recommended by the owners manual to save space. Keep in mind that there's more steel on this one machine than 5 modern-era machines. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Leave fresh gas in it treated with stabul just enough to run for 5 or 6 min
Every 25 days run till is runs out of gas
wash rinse repeat every 25 days never had and issue in 20 plus years


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Do not store it in the service position.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

That sounded official, but it conflicts with the earlier suggestion that it is OK to do it. Does it depend upon SB make/model ?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> That sounded official, but it conflicts with the earlier suggestion that it is OK to do it. Does it depend upon SB make/model ?


make/model and most importantly...the decade that it was built. :wavetowel2:

If I paid over a grand for some modern-era OPE, I'd err on the side of caution. I suppose if you're that hard-up for space, then partially break it down if possible.

Jackmel's vintage ariens fleet.


----------

